# erreur 13014



## drkiriko (8 Mai 2011)

bonjour
 (suite d'un message précédent de l'indécrottable drkirko): mes ipods re-montent et sont bien dans la colonne de gauche mais cette fois, on m'annonce à la synchro
*erreur 13014*

 quelqu'un peut-il me dire à quoi ça correspond?

 merci d'avance
dokiri


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mai 2011)

Source : Support Apple



			
				Support Apple a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> Utilisez ces solutions, l&#8217;une après l&#8217;autre, pour essayer de résoudre le problème.
> 
> ...


----------



## drkiriko (8 Mai 2011)

Sympa !
 Tu as de meilleurs yeux que moi!
 Je n'ai pas d'antivirus [ trop confiant en Apple?? ] Le curieux est que l'annonce apparaît toujours mais que pendant ce temps la synchronisation a lieu Enfin, du moins je lis émission X d'aujourd'hui (8 mai) enregistrée
par contre, je n'ai pas encore désactivé Genius (connais pas, jamais utilisé!)
 je verrai demain en branchant mon ipod, car il se fait tard ici (japon)
 merci Lastrada
dokiri


----------

